# Feedback on Breeders (Ontario Canada)



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,

My wife and I recently had to put down our 12 year old GSD, and we're starting the learning/research process on identifying a solid breeder for when we're ready to bring home another furry friend.

I bought Jiggs, our last GSD from a lady who bred her dogs in a one time litter. Both parents were PB, but the mother was never registered. I knew nothing of blood lines at the time, and based on what I'm reading, I really lucked out - as she was a fantastic dog. From what I can gather, she was a working line, probably Western - but I am by no means an expert. My profile has a public album if you care to correct me. We'd like to stay in the same line. We've talked about how far we'd like to take this dog in training, but we're unsure at this particular time. All in all we'd just like a well rounded GSD again, with the intelligence and loyalty you'd expect in these dogs.

We've recently emailed a few breeders near by, but wading through all the terminology and credentials is mind boggling.

We've got a few price lines, and a few details, and we're a little unsure if they are normal/average, or abnormal for reputable breeders. Some want to talk/visit, some want credit cards up front -- and the latter doesn't sit well.

I won't state which breeder said what, as I'm not here to start anything, but these are few items that we've been told:

1) Breeders pick dogs for you, buyer has no choice besides gender/color.
2) Any breeder selling a "companion" is just getting rid of left overs.
3) Our dogs are 100% German bloodlines, so no health issues. (When asked about OVC/DM/etc).

While #1 seems like it's reasonable (not sure I like it), #2 seems like rubbish (but does it coincide with #1?), and #3, well I've already crossed her off the list.

Wondering if anyone has had any real (positive) experience with the following breeders as we're looking to narrow the list some.

- Committed to Canine (Fenwick)
- Alpenhof (St. Catharines)
- A Glen Saxon (Ancaster)
- Timberline (Caledonia)
- Kiefernwald (Caledon)

I've also read of a breeder called "Carmspack", but their website is unavailable due to exceeding bandwidth limits. Can anyone provide (PM) me some contact information for this breeder? From wading through this forum, it seems she might be within driving range, and knows her GSDs.

Also, what's an "average" price these days for a good quality puppy? 

Like I said, we're just researching, getting all our ducks in a row, and looking to glean some more knowledge from you all before we pursue this.

BTW, we're in the Niagara region.

Thanks in advance!
Jiggs


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I would highly endorse A. Glen Saxon, I don't know what Charmaine is breeding exactly right now, but she and her husband are wonderful people who know dogs and have huge hearts. She will talk to you all day about dogs, grooms herself and I believe her father-in-law is a former vet. I know on the walls of her boarding facility are pictures of police dogs from Toronto. Fantastic boarding facility, have boarded there and actually, my Dolly comes from her. They believe in giving back to the community and were the dog catchers for a while, they have a section of their facility for homeless animals and they give them a home until they die if they cannot find adopters. That older lady who was murdered in Grimsby, she had 2 GSD's, Charmaine bred them and after the murder contacted whomever to get the dogs back and re-adopted them - it actually was a story in the paper.
I call her before a vet and if we weren't so darn far away, she'd board my dogs for me. I absolutely adore her, she has my uptmost respect for her knowledge, her no BS attitude and her generosity. If I were buying a GSD, I would look at no other breeder, because I know the aftercare from my adoption of Dolly has been so excellent, she is the kind of breeder you develop a life-long relationship with.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hello ! "I've also read of a breeder called "Carmspack", but their website is unavailable due to exceeding bandwidth limits. Can anyone provide (PM) me some contact information for this breeder? From wading through this forum, it seems she might be within driving range, and knows her GSDs"

what band width limits?


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Carmspack,

When I go to your website (in your signature), it returns error:

*Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*

  The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 
Apache/2.0.64 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.0.64 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_perl/2.0.6 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at www.carmspack.com Port 80

Ozzymama,

Thank you very much for your feedback. I'll put a star on the list!


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Carmspack, here is the error we get after clicking your URL:

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
Apache/2.0.64 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.0.64 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_perl/2.0.6 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at www.carmspack.com Port 80


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Carmspack,

Just to clarify, this means your webhost is limiting your site traffic by volume. Either in error, or perhaps contractually. You need to contact whomever you pay to host your website or wait until your next calendar month for your site to come available again.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for letting me know -- am checking into it --


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey!

I am one of the founders for the K-W German Shepherd Club, just wanted to pass along our list of "recommended breeders" in case it helps!

Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another couple of breeders I would highly recommend contacting are Jurgen at Von datschiburg. EXCELLENT dogs both in working ability and temperament. I have met MANY dogs from him and all have been consistent and great representations of the breed. My friend currently has a pup from him and is already in love. Saw the dog out at a few events now and pup is solid.

Frank Caputo is another breeder I would recommend. He breeds showlines but all are extremely capable of working and his breeding dogs (and pups/dogs produced) are extremely nice dogs. Highly recommend Frank. I believe he has a litter due in a month or so.

Those are two breeders in my immediate area who I would recommend since I have had personal experience with dogs from those kennels and they all have been consistent in type. 

I do not know the breeder at Alphenof, but have met 2 dogs from this kennel. One is a fellow club member of ours and is a great dog. He is quite drivy and very solid in nerve. Typical male and is not great with other male dogs but is great/neutral with everyone else. His owner is very happy with him and he is a fun guy to hang out with.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for letting me know about the problem -- it has been fixed ..... CARMSPACK.com is up and working again


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Wild Wolf/Elizabeth, thank you for your feedback.

Carmspack, are you still breeding? Your site only shows a litter in 2011 that I can see.

Does anyone have any info on average pricing? Is it normal for a breeder to pick the dog for you? etc?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes Carmen is still breeding. I have a puppy of hers born Nov 25th 2012.

His pics are posted on the pictures forum under Carmspack Gus.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Pricing for a working line pup in our area is anywhere from $1200 - $1500 and yes, most breeders will match you with a pup. They know the litter better than you do so it is ideal to have them match a pup with your lifestyle, needs, experience level and wants.

Showlines tend to be a bit more towards the $2000 range and up.


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Saphire/Elisabeth, 

Thanks again...

After looking at Saphires GSD, my wife and I just spent an hour looking up red sable GSD's...

Beautiful!

We've emailed Carmen, so we'll see what she says.

Appreciate everyone's feedback, you guys are great.


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

Elisabeth, just wanted to followup on this, and say thanks for the recommendation.

We put a down payment with Jurgen at Von Datschiburg and we get our pup next week!

Jurgen and Jenn are great to talk with about their dogs, they have great reviews online, and their dogs are beautiful. I spent a day watching them train on their farm, and I'm excited to get going myself!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent! So happy to hear that!

I just spent the day with one of their pups at our club! We went to Webster's Falls for a hiking day and he was awesome! Love that little guy!

If you are on facebook, look us up at K-W German Shepherd Club as we do fun events around the area every weekend! I am sure the other Von Datschiburg owner would love to talk with you and I know we would all love to meet your little baby!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations and good luck with your pup - Say hi to Juergen for me


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Say hi to Juergen and Jennifer for me!!  

we know Jennifer for several years  we trained in Schutzhund Club Cyno-Sport whith her a few years ago. 

Hélène


----------

